# refill bubble counter?



## kristap (Oct 31, 2005)

Went to check my CO2 tank today and noticed that the distilled water I have in the bubble counter (milwaukee setup) is almost empty. It has to be under some pressure so I don't want to just unscrew the lid and refill as I would expect tank water to backflow into it, right? Or am I not thinking this through correctly? 

How do I get more water into the bubble counter without making a mess?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

If you haven't adjusted the regulator for awhile now I would just wait until the CO2 cylinder becomes empty (if it's close to being done). Otherwise, You basically have to turn off everything (regulator, CO2 cylinder) and start over and refill the counter. If you turn off the regulator and close the CO2 cylinder (for insurance) then you can unscrew and refill the counter without worry of backflow.

-John N.


----------



## Gonzofish (Mar 26, 2005)

First, you should have a check valve installed on the co2 line to prevent backflow. If you would rather skip the check valve, you can kink the co2 line preventing backflow and then unscrew the cap (be sure the solenoid is off). Or maybe just unscrew the cap slightly and allow the water to backflow. Fill to the desired level and retighten.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you ran out of water in the bubble counter in just a few weeks, my guess is that the first step for you is to find the leak, which is probably at the base of the bubble counter. Now that there is no water in it, you can use soap solution to look for the leak. My Milwaukee regulator's bubble counter leaked there and never did stop, so I had to remove it.


----------



## kristap (Oct 31, 2005)

hoppycalif said:


> If you ran out of water in the bubble counter in just a few weeks, my guess is that the first step for you is to find the leak, which is probably at the base of the bubble counter. Now that there is no water in it, you can use soap solution to look for the leak. My Milwaukee regulator's bubble counter leaked there and never did stop, so I had to remove it.


Ah, sorry I was unclear. The water in the bubble counter has lasted about a year!

Gonzofish mentioned a checkvalve on the CO2 line and that got me to thinking or rather wondering about them. I purchased a Milwaukee reg kit and assumed (doh) that there was a checkvalve on the regulator. So I just went to check the kit description online and what do you know .... no checkvalve mentioned.

"Includes flow regulator, needle valve, electronic solenoid & bubble counter. Unit comes with dual gauges each with dual reading of both psi & kg/cm. Left gauge meters tank capacity and right gauge meters flow. Needle valve flow control provides for precise measurement. The solenoid valve comes with a 1.5 meter power cord."

Where the heck to get just a checkvalve and is it worth the cost & shipping to get ahold of just that one item, do ya think?


----------



## Gonzofish (Mar 26, 2005)

LFS carry cheap check valves, a Hagen precision is $2.29. Otherwise, ADG carries the Cabachon Ruby and there are other glass types on Aquabid.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If you've gone a year with distilled water, that's very good.

It's as simple as unplugging your solenoid, and adding new distilled water to the bubble counter - nothing more. In the winter with the dry air I have to do it much more often than in the summer.

Check valves are available almost anywhere, so I would go ahead and pick one up. It really doesn't have much to do with the loss of water in your bubble counter, but it does save you the risk of having water back-flow from the tank, which is essential.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Here is a good check valve: http://www.rexgrigg.com/sale.html and at a reasonable cost too.


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

Fill your bubble counter with glycerin, can be bought for a few dollars in the first aid section at most drug stores. Glycerin will not evaporate, make sure you get the proper type check valve, most in the LFS are not CO2 proof and will leak like a seive....DC


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I have a problem with my bubble counter I think. I had filled it about 3/4 full of water and now its full! I have the tubing going from the bubble counter to a DIY reactor with a powerhead to breakup the CO2. Would that cause the water to travel down the tube when the solenoid is shut off with the lights? The reactor runs 24/7


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

When the solenoid is off, it's possible that the water begins to back siphon and goes back down the CO2 tube into your bubble counter. That's why it's suggested to use a check valve to prevent this back siphoning action.

-John N.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

My bubble counter has a built in check valve, unless its not working. I also know that the cheap $3 Hagen check valves were not designed for CO2 and will fall apart after a while of use.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have a JBJ regulator and I usually have to refill the bubble counter every 2 weeks. What I just do is unscrew the top and add water in and close it back up. Although I should from now on turn off the CO2, add the water and turn it back on so that I could save my CO2.


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeaulman said:


> My bubble counter has a built in check valve, unless its not working. I also know that the cheap $3 Hagen check valves were not designed for CO2 and will fall apart after a while of use.


The check valve is on the bottom of the bubble counter. You need to install another check valve between the bubble counter and power head. The power head has constant pressure and when the solenoid shuts off, the pressure back siphons to the bubble counter. Get another check valve and place it close to the power head. Pull the tube off the bubble counter, put it into a bucket and you will see what is happening, be prepared to shut the power head off quickly or you will have a mess....DC


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> I have a JBJ regulator and I usually have to refill the bubble counter every 2 weeks. What I just do is unscrew the top and add water in and close it back up. Although I should from now on turn off the CO2, add the water and turn it back on so that I could save my CO2.


Get some extra gaskets handy, taking that apart every two weeks is going to wear them out and you will develop leaks that will really waste your CO2. Why don't you just use glycerin and be done with it?....DC


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

i have no check valve and i refill my milwaukee all in one bubble counter all the time without any issues


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You can unscrew the tubing connection at the top of the Milwaukee bubble counter, and use a syringe to squirt in more water or glycerin or mineral oil, whatever you prefer. This isn't a gasket sealed connection, so no chance of wearing out a gasket.


----------



## Tom Higgs (Mar 2, 2006)

I have a Milwaukee unit. Currently no check valve, but when my bubble counter gets low, I very carefully open it up to release the pressure, and let the back-flow from the reactor re-fill it while the CO2 is running. It re-pressurizes almost instantly and keeps chugging along. No problems and real simple, you just need to be sure to gently open it up to keep the back flow from running all over.


----------

